# sam sound fx



## JoJo73 (4. Februar 2009)

ich hab da mal ein kleines anliegen was kann das sein wenn ich in sam 4 jingls einlesen will so das geht ja alles also in der playliste so wenn ich sie drin hab 
aktualiesier ich bei sound fx aber nichts pasiert da steht dann immer was mit 
pusy 3% wo normal stehen müste page 1/3 oder so

vieleicht kann ja wer helfen danke


----------



## JoJo73 (4. Februar 2009)

hmmmm weis auch keiner was das sein kann


----------



## mikaudio (8. Februar 2009)

JoJo73 hat gesagt.:


> hmmmm weis auch keiner was das sein kann



Stimmt!
weisischerkeinerwasdudasowisentunwilst.


Zitat
"Bitte halte dich an die hier praktizierte Netiquette. Dies betrifft vor allem eine verständliche Ausdrucksweise sowie eine vernünftige Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke."
 und nix für ungut...


----------



## sight011 (9. Februar 2009)

Wir helfen gerne! Versuch nochmal dein Problem detailliert zu beschreiben, wenn du noch nicht des Rätsels Lösung gefunden hast.

Gliedere in Programm/Was du machen willst/ und Problem, dann können wir dich bestimmt zum Ziel führen. mfg A.


----------



## Balibang (17. Februar 2009)

HallO!
Ich habe das selbe Problem mit SAM v4.2.2.
Ich gehe in der PL auf Content und dann auf  SOUNDFX weiter auf SOUNDFXALL und lade über den + Button Jingles ein.
Wenn ich dann auf den Doppelpfeil-Button klicke ändert sich im Fenster SOUNDFX im oberen Feld die Anzeige auf "Busy 3%" und weiter tut sich nichts. Die Jingles werden also NICHT im SoundFX zum abspielen angeboten.  
Weiss hier jemand RAT?


----------



## Th4Gi4nt (27. April 2009)

Holla.

Ich weiss zwar nicht warum dieses Problem auftritt (tat es bei mir auch, bzw tut es noch immer) aber es gibt doch einen Weg seine Sounds in den SAM zu laden.

In der Playlist einen Rechtsklick auf Sound FX [Nicht auf (All)!]
Dann auf "New", einen schönen Namen für den soeben erstellten Ordner angeben.
Dann Rechtsklick auf diesen Ordner und auf "Add" - "Files" oder auch "Directory" oder wonach einem der Sinn steht.

Mit dem aktualisieren im SoundFX Fenster haut zwar auch nicht hin, jetzt kommt nichtmal ein "Busy 3%", aber nach einem Klick auf das Pfeilchen neben dem Suchen Symbol sollte der von dir angelegte Ordner dort erscheinen.

Jetzt, nachdem ich sehe dass der letzte Eintrag schon "Ein paar Tage" her ist, hoffe ich einfach ich konnte trotzdem helfen ;-)

lg
Th4Gi4nt


----------



## Balibang (28. April 2009)

Hey Danke ;
DAS ist die Lösung!


----------

